# ipad mini sous IOS 5 ?



## chnoub (19 Décembre 2012)

question du jour: est il possible de downgrader un ipad mini sous IOS 5 pour pouvoir..... enlever la prison? je ne trouve la reponse nulle part...


----------



## Lauange (19 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Non. Impossible.


----------



## KevZqn (19 Décembre 2012)

chnoub a dit:


> question du jour: est il possible de downgrader un ipad mini sous IOS 5 pour pouvoir..... enlever la prison? je ne trouve la reponse nulle part...



La prison comme tu dis c'est le "jailbreak", il sert à enlever la sécurité pour y faire pleins de choses.

De toute façon pour le jailbreak, il faut que les développeurs y travaillent et pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas (enfin pas encore finalisé).


----------



## chnoub (19 Décembre 2012)

merci KevZqn, je sais ce qu'est le jailbreak, c etait une facon de parler, j ai un appleTV, 2 iphones et un ipad jailbreaké 

merci pour les reponses claires: pas d achat pour moi  je garde mon ipad1 (et mes iphones sous ios5 tant que les fonctions évidentes inexistantes ne seront pas sur les IOS d origine)


----------

